
Battery-Powered Submarine Drones Carry CO2 - punnerud
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&pto=aue&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=no&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://www.tu.no/artikler/batteridrevet-ubatdrone-frakter-co2/494236%3Fkey%3DkvdZ9rCu&usg=ALkJrhhTkSaNDHarCx98PUPGgjTfV2tKqQ&key=kvdZ9rCu
======
punnerud
Movie (2min):
[https://youtube.com./watch?v=4b3R1vWN3F0&feature=youtu.be](https://youtube.com./watch?v=4b3R1vWN3F0&feature=youtu.be)

